# Sapphire - Service Centre in Kolkata



## arj_me (Mar 3, 2016)

Hello all,

Any idea where I can find Sapphire GPU service centre in Kolkata ?

Previously it used to be AdityaInfotech but they said they dont do it anymore. Please help.

Thanks.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 4, 2016)

Check: SAPPHIRE Technolog


----------

